# لماذا عاقب الله النبي داود



## abdel7ak (10 يناير 2010)

ورد الى علمي ان الله قدعاقب النبي داود فما هو السبب وما هي العقوبة المسلطة عليه؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

abdel7ak قال:


> ورد الى علمي ان الله قدعاقب النبي داود فما هو السبب وما هي العقوبة المسلطة عليه؟


 

الاخ العزيز 

ارجو ان تكتب ما تقصده من الكتاب المقدس ، فنحن لا نجيب عن اشاعات او اقاويل يتناقلها الناس شفاهة .

اذهب وابحث في الكتاب المقدس عن سؤالك ،وضع الاقتباس كله في سياقه هنا . وستجد الاجابة على سؤالك ، بنعمة الله .


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2010)

abdel7ak قال:


> ورد الى علمي ان الله قدعاقب النبي داود فما هو السبب وما هي العقوبة المسلطة عليه؟



*ورد الى علمك منين ؟؟
عاقبه امتى ؟
عاقبه على اية ؟؟
عاقبة لية ؟
اين الشاهد من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟

هل هذا سؤال ؟ 
*​


----------



## My Rock (10 يناير 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (10 يناير 2010)

abdel7ak قال:


> ورد الى علمي ان الله قدعاقب النبي داود فما هو السبب وما هي العقوبة المسلطة عليه؟


 
كيف ورد الى علمك؟ هل قرأت؟ ام قالوا لك؟
ضع النص الذي تقصده لرد بصورة علمية، لا بالتنبأ عن ما تقصده


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يناير 2010)

اعتقد انه يقصد موت ابنه من امراة اوريا الحثى الاول


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> اعتقد انه يقصد موت ابنه من امراة اوريا الحثى الاول


 
ليس لنا ان نخمّن اخي الحبيب: شمس الحق
اعط الاخ المسلم فرصة ليفتح الكتاب المقدس بنفسه ، بدلا من القراءة على المواقع الاسلامية .

كلمة الله الحية الصادقة لها تأثير قوي ومعجزي في نفس الانسان ، وانت تعرف ذلك .

سلام المسيح .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (10 يناير 2010)

*محاضرات عصمة الأنبياء بين القرآن ةالكتاب المقدس لاستاذ وحيد 
*

*اسمع تاني تسجيل روعة هيفيدك كتير
*


----------



## abdel7ak (11 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> 
> ارجو ان تكتب ما تقصده من الكتاب المقدس ، فنحن لا نجيب عن اشاعات او اقاويل يتناقلها الناس شفاهة .
> 
> اذهب وابحث في الكتاب المقدس عن سؤالك ،وضع الاقتباس كله في سياقه هنا . وستجد الاجابة على سؤالك ، بنعمة الله .


  اليك النص
*11هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هَئَنَذَا أُقِيمُ عَلَيْكَ الشَّرَّ مِنْ بَيْتِكَ، وَآخُذُ نِسَاءَكَ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْكَ وَأُعْطِيهِنَّ لِقَرِيبِكَ، فَيَضْطَجِعُ مَعَ نِسَائِكَ فِي عَيْنِ هَذِهِ الشَّمْسِ. (صموئيل الثانى 12: 11) والمخاطب هنا هو النبي داود حسب الايات السابقة*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2010)

abdel7ak قال:


> اليك النص
> *11هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هَئَنَذَا أُقِيمُ عَلَيْكَ الشَّرَّ مِنْ بَيْتِكَ، وَآخُذُ نِسَاءَكَ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْكَ وَأُعْطِيهِنَّ لِقَرِيبِكَ، فَيَضْطَجِعُ مَعَ نِسَائِكَ فِي عَيْنِ هَذِهِ الشَّمْسِ. (صموئيل الثانى 12: 11) والمخاطب هنا هو النبي داود حسب الايات السابقة*​




*ممكن تكمل آيتين تانى ؟*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (11 يناير 2010)

*شبهة تدل انك مقرتش اصلا الكتاب المقدس
*

*فقد سبق ان حذر الرب الملك داود مرارا و تكرارا بانه اذا استمر فى خطاياه و اذا استمر فى الخروج عن وصايا الهه و اذا استمر فى اغواء الشر الذى بدا يسقط فيه فان الرب سيدعه فريسة لاقرب المقربين له فسيترك الرب احد اهل بيت الملك يفعل بالملك الفواحش و يعفر هيبته و هيبة ملكه*

​*” لماذا احتقرت كلام الرب لتعمل الشر فى عينيه ؟؟؟؟؟ , قد قتلت أوريا الحثى بالسيف !!!!و اخذت إمرأته لك إمرأة !!!!!!! و إياه قتلت بسيف بنى عمون !*

​*و الآن : لا يفارق السيف بيتك إلى الابد لأنك إحتقرتنى و اخذت إمرأة أوريا الحثى لتكون لك إمراة هكذا قال الرب : هأنذا اُقيم عليك الشر من بيتك !!!! و آخذ نساءك أمام عينيك واُعطيهن لقريبك فيضطجع مع نسائك فى عين هذه الشمس !!!!! لانك أنت فعلت بالسر و انا أفعل الأمر قدام جميع إسرائيل و قدام الشمس ” ((الكتاب المقدس سفر صموئيل الثانى 12: 9-13 ))*

​*وهذا هو ما سمح به إله اسرائيل القدوس … أن يعاقب الشرير بافعال شرير آخر … وأن يجعل الشر عقابا للشر ، هو لم يأمر بالشر … ولكنه سمح بحدوثه كما يقول بولس الرسول*

​*” وكما لم يستحسنوا ان يبقوا الله في معرفتهم اسلمهم الله الى ذهن مرفوض ليفعلوا ما لا يليق.” (رومية 1: 28)*

​*فهو اسلمهم إلى ذهنهم الخاطئ ولم يردعهم  للتوبة بل تركهم في الشر …. ليكون الشر بكامل إرادته عقابا للشر*

يعني تعتبر نبوة اني فرد من اهل بيتة بارادتة فما اعتراضك​


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 يناير 2010)

من يقرأ الكتاب المقدس في قصة شاول وداود ، لن يطرح السؤال 
(لماذا عاقب الله النبي داود ) ؟؟
بل سيكون السؤال ( لماذا رحم الله النبي داود ) ؟؟

النبي شاول اخطأ ، وقد نزع الله روحه القدوس منه ، ونزع منه المملكة واعطاها لداود .

الفارق بين داود وشاول ، ان داود ( رجل حسب قلب الله ) ليس لانه لم يخطيء ، ولكن لانه عندما يقول له الله انك اخطأت ، فانه يعترف ويندم ويتوب ( راجع مزمور 51) .

وهنا في قصة داود ، نرى رحمة الله وغفرانه لداود ، لان لو كان داود تصرف مثل شاول ودخل الكبرياء قلبه ولم يعترف ولم يندم ولم يتوب ، فكان العقاب الحقيقي هو ان ينزع عنه مملكته ، ولا يأتي المسيح من نسله .

لقد وضع الله قانونا الهيا ( قوانين الله الالهية ذاتية التنفيذ ، تحمل قوة تنفيذها بنفسها ) .

هذا القانون يقول :

( لاَ تَضِلُّوا! اللهُ لاَ يُشْمَخُ عَلَيْهِ. فَإِنَّ الَّذِي يَزْرَعُهُ الإِنْسَانُ إِيَّاهُ يَحْصُدُ أَيْضاً.لأَنَّ مَنْ يَزْرَعُ لِجَسَدِهِ فَمِنَ الْجَسَدِ يَحْصُدُ فَسَاداً، وَمَنْ يَزْرَعُ لِلرُّوحِ فَمِنَ الرُّوحِ يَحْصُدُ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً.)
(غلاطية 6: 7 - 8)

ولهذا ، فما زرعه آدم جسديا حصده ايضا جسديا ، بعد ان غفر الله روحيا .

بمعنى :
السارق عندما يعترف ويتوب ويندم وحتى اذا اعاد المسروقات (رد المسلوب) وهو شيء أساسي في الاعتراف بالخطية ، يغفر له الله (الخطية الروحية ) ، ولكن لا بد من تنفيذ العقوبة المدنية والجسدية عليه ( فيدخل السجن ) .

هذا هو عدل الله ورحمته ، والله لا يتناقض في صفاته .
سلام ونعمة المسيح .


----------



## abdel7ak (14 يناير 2010)

اظن ان هناك طرق اخرى لمعاقبة النبي تليق بمقام النبوة وكيف يصبح النبي قدو لقومه اذا وقع في الفواحش وان اسرته كلها تفعل المعاصي وتاتي الزنى؟


----------



## abdel7ak (14 يناير 2010)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *شبهة تدل انك مقرتش اصلا الكتاب المقدس*
> 
> 
> *فقد سبق ان حذر الرب الملك داود مرارا و تكرارا بانه اذا استمر فى خطاياه و اذا استمر فى الخروج عن وصايا الهه و اذا استمر فى اغواء الشر الذى بدا يسقط فيه فان الرب سيدعه فريسة لاقرب المقربين له فسيترك الرب احد اهل بيت الملك يفعل بالملك الفواحش و يعفر هيبته و هيبة ملكه*
> ...


  لكن النبي داود ليس شريرا الى هذه الدرجة حتى ينال العقاب القاسي ثم ان هناك امرا اخر لا يمكن تناسيه وهو وجود من يتحمل عن الناس الخطايا فكان اجدر ان تؤجل العقوبة او ان شخصا اخر هو الذي يفعل هذه الشرور ويتلقى عقابا بدل النبي


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يناير 2010)

عزيزى النبى ليس اله
النبى مجرد شخص مثلى مثلك لم يختاره الرب لكونه اله وبلا خطية
بالعكس هو تحت الضعف مثلنا يخطا ويتالم ويؤدبه الرب
لا يهمنا تصرفات اشخاص لكن مايهمنا هل وافق الله على ذلك ؟؟؟؟
وكيف تؤجل الشر هل الله يامر هذا او ذلك بالشر ام انك تفعل الشر بنفسك 
داوود اخطا وسقط والله ادبه وعاقبه 
اذن فلنا ان نفتخر بهذا الاله الذى لا يرضى بالشر مهما كان الشخص الذى صدر منه ليس عنده محاباة الكل واحد امام العدل الالهى المطلق


----------



## youhnna (14 يناير 2010)

abdel7ak قال:


> لكن النبي داود ليس شريرا الى هذه الدرجة حتى ينال العقاب القاسي ثم ان هناك امرا اخر لا يمكن تناسيه وهو وجود من يتحمل عن الناس الخطايا فكان اجدر ان تؤجل العقوبة او ان شخصا اخر هو الذي يفعل هذه الشرور ويتلقى عقابا بدل النبي



*لان الكاس الذى سقى داود اوريا الحثى منه كان لابد ان يشرب منه
وهذة هى عدالة الله
والذى يعرف اكثر يعاقب اكثر وكون داود نبى واخطا هذا الخطا فكان لابد ان يكون عقابه اشد
لانه يعرف جيدا وصايا الله اكثر من غيرة
وعلى قدر معرفته يعاقب
اما لما لاتؤجل العقوبه فى وجود من يتحملها (المسيح) فلم يكن المسيح قد جاء بعد
اخى بقدر رحمة الله الواسعه فمعها عدلة المطلق*


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 يناير 2010)

abdel7ak قال:


> اظن ان هناك طرق اخرى لمعاقبة النبي تليق بمقام النبوة وكيف يصبح النبي قدو لقومه اذا وقع في الفواحش وان اسرته كلها تفعل المعاصي وتاتي الزنى؟


​ 
ارجو ان تذكر لي مثلا ما هو اقتراحك في نوع العقاب نبي قام بهذه الخطيئة ، 

هذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس ، (مع ملاحظة ان بالرغم ان داود نبيا ، الا ان الله كان غاضبا من الخطية فلم يكلمه في هذا الامر ، وانما ارسل اليه نبيا آخر ) ان الله ارسل النبي ناثان الى داود الملك ( والنبي ) ، فكلمه ناثان بالرمز على قصة ،وطلب من داود نفسه ان يحكم فيها ، فكان حكم داود هو الذي نفذه الله عليه .


(1 فارسل الرب ناثان الى داود.فجاء اليه وقال له.كان رجلان في مدينة واحدة واحد منهما غني والآخر فقير.
2 وكان للغني غنم وبقر كثيرة جدا.
3 واما الفقير فلم يكن له شيء الا نعجة واحدة صغيرة قد اقتناها وربّاها وكبرت معه ومع بنيه جميعا.تاكل من لقمته وتشرب من كاسه وتنام في حضنه وكانت له كابنة.
4 فجاء ضيف الى الرجل الغني فعفا ان ياخذ من غنمه ومن بقره ليهيّئ للضيف الذي جاء اليه فاخذ نعجة الرجل الفقير وهيّأ للرجل الذي جاء اليه.
5 فحمي غضب داود على الرجل جدا وقال لناثان حيّ هو الرب انه يقتل الرجل الفاعل ذلك
6 ويرد النعجة اربعة اضعاف لانه فعل هذا الامر ولانه لم يشفق
7 فقال ناثان لداود انت هو الرجل.هكذا قال الرب اله اسرائيل.انا مسحتك ملكا على اسرائيل وانقذتك من يد شاول
8 واعطيتك بيت سيدك ونساء سيدك في حضنك واعطيتك بيت اسرائيل ويهوذا وان كان ذلك قليلا كنت ازيد لك كذا وكذا.
9 لماذا احتقرت كلام الرب لتعمل الشر في عينيه.قد قتلت اوريا الحثّي بالسيف واخذت امرأته لك امرأة واياه قتلت بسيف بني عمون.
10 والآن لا يفارق السيف بيتك الى الابد لانك احتقرتني واخذت امرأة اوريا الحثّي لتكون لك امرأة.
11 هكذا قال الرب هانذا اقيم عليك الشر من بيتك وآخذ نساءك امام عينيك واعطيهنّ لقريبك فيضطجع مع نسائك في عين هذه الشمس.
12 لانك انت فعلت بالسرّ وانا افعل هذا الأمر قدام جميع اسرائيل وقدام الشمس.
13 فقال داود لناثان قد اخطأت الى الرب.فقال ناثان لداود.الرب ايضا قد نقل عنك خطيتك.لا تموت.)
(2 صموئيل 12: 1 - 13)

وقبل ان تتسرع في الحكم ( راجع القرآن فهو يذكر نفس القصة الرمزية على داود ، وفسرها المفسرون بما قاله الكتاب المقدس ) 
ففيم الاعتراض ؟؟​


----------



## Strident (14 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> ​
> ارجو ان تذكر لي مثلا ما هو اقتراحك في نوع العقاب نبي قام بهذه الخطيئة ، ​




المشكلة انك تكلم واحد يؤمن بنبي فعل أسوأ من هذا بكثير و كان جزاؤه أن جعله إلهه بمنزلة إله معه!

يعني إيه تليق مقام النبوة يا أستاذ؟
قصدك ان الله عنده واسطة؟ أو خيار و فاقوس؟!

بالعكس ده المفروض "النبي" (بمفهومك) حسابه أصعب...​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 يناير 2010)

*>>>>>>مزايدات    مزايدات  مزايدات  فقط---  عنجهييه    شكلية   لشخص فاقد للمشروع  وللمشروعية
هذا هو أصدق تعبير عن الواقع الذى ألمسه بنفسي  عن إدعاءات مدعى النبوة   الفاقد للمشروعية  وللشرعية  وللمشروع فشرع   يزايد    يزايد فى الشكليات  -  يتجمل    يتجمل -من الخارج فقط

نضيف لأبحاث أخوتى وأساتذتى فى التعليقات السابقة  بعض الخواطر الاضافية

1- الكتاب المقدس توخى الدقة المطلقة فى ابراز  واقع ابطاله وشخصياته الفعلى من دون تنميق او تزين فاظهر الحقيقة ولا مانع من ابراز  نقاط الضعف الى جوار نقاط القوة  فى الشخصية البشرية

2- الكتاب  المقدس لاينسب لاحد العصمة  أو  شخصية السوبر مان أو  الرجل الخارق او المرأءة الخارقة - الكل لهم أخطاءئهم وخطاياهم.

3- لم يقدم  شخصأ كاملا معصوما ألا شخص ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح

4-  الكتاب المقدس بتقديمه لضعفات  وطبائع شخصيات ابطاله    من أنبيأء وغيرهم يبث الامل فينا أن البر ليس بمستحيل مطلق  أو كون القداسه حكرأ علىة فئه شاذة نادرة من  قله من الرجال  الاليين.

5- أبرز الكتاب المقدس بمختلف الطرق  مباشرة وغير مباشرة  -ان ابطاله وشخوصه انبيأء وغير ذلك  يستمدون بطولتهم الروحية والاخلاقية  وبراررتهم وطهارتهم من  إقترابهم لله وحرصهم على التشبث بوصاياه  والامانة والالتزام بجدية فى التسليم لروحه القدوس للعمل  فيهم ومن خلالهم لتقديسهم وتقديس من حولهم  فالله هو  مصدر القداسة والبر والعصمة   وهو  واهبهما لمن يستمر أمينا فى الاذعان والاستسلام له.

6- الانبيأء معصومون  فى عملهم الروحى  -الوحى فيهيمن  الروح القدس عليهم ليملي اليهم اعلان الرب الاله  لفائده وخلاص البشرية  وتوبتهم....... وليسوا أشكالا  بشرية وهياكل لحمية  لآلهه سوبر.

7- الله من خلال الانبياء  يدعو كل البشر   الى شخص المسيح المخلص   مقدما من خلال الوصايا  القداسة والامانة والكتاب المقدس -سؤاء من خلال الاوامر المباشرة  او القصص السردية  - او الاحداث التاريخية  او  القصص الروائية    أو الامثال   يعلم الطهارة   والنقاوة   ويروج للفضيلة   والتراحم البشرى  والتعفف  والامانة  -وليس الى  الشر والخطيئة
فالاخطاء  والسقطات   كتبت للتنديد بها   والتشهير بإبليس وأعوانه    وخططه   وسبله  فى تضليل البشر  والتغرير  بهم    فالكتاب يقصد  يفضح الشر ويكشف خططه فى الاساءة   للناس   مظهرا  الكوارث  والمأءسى التى تسببت فيها الخطية........ أما   الزعم الافتراءئي   أن الكتاب المقدس يدعو للاقتداء بالانبياء فى لحظات   ضعفهم وتهاوى مناعتهم الادبية   وضعفاتهم   المذكورة    ----هذا  تشنيع وإفتراء كيدى ممن هو   فاقد للمشروعية   وللمشروع   وهو محض إفتراء  لايلاحظ من منصف محايد   يدرس الكتاب المقدس  بنية  خالية  من الكيد والغليل   ؤبلا  غرض  خبيث مفاده   (((البحث عن نخرور  ))للنقد   والهجوم.
8- الكتاب المقدس كما  سجل   أخطاء أبطاله وشخصياته -حتى الانبياء -   فى حياتهم الشخصية -بعيدا عن عملهم بتوصيل الوحى الالهى- نسب  الى هذه السقطات سببها وهو  لحظات ضعف تواصل الشخص مع الله مصدر القوة-  قلنا ان الكتاب أدان جميع هذه الاحداث بطريقة مباشرة حرفية او غير مباشرة ضمنية.
 الكتاب المقدس ركز  على لحظات  توبة ورجوع  النبي واعترافه بذنبه تائبا  نائبا  لاظهار إستعداد الله الدائم لتقبل توبة العائدين من خطاه تائبين  ليعيدهم من خلال مراحل التوبة والاعتراف النادم الجاد -شيئا فشيئا الى حياتهم الاولى وربما لافضل منها عاملا فيهم وبهم ومن خلالهم اعمالا تليق بالتوبة والفضيلة والقداسة -
فلماذا يركز المسلمون  بعنجهيه على ذكر الكتاب مثلا لخطيئة داوذ  ويتناسون-لاحظ الطرح الافترائي الانتقائي المغرض- كيف تاب ابينا داود  باكيا نادما معترفا بخطئه كل حين ناسبا  الى الله كل فضيله ناسبا الى نفسه كل نقيصه وكيف أصلح خطاءه.  فالافتراء واضح وضوح الشمس
أتحدى لو أحد المسلمون   إستطاع استخراج من الكتاب المقدس تحريضا على الفسق أو العنف اوالسكر والعربده بنصوص صريحه مجتمعه او مدلولا لقصه  من قصصه
الخلاصه ان الكتاب ليس فقط زاخرا بقصص سقطات الانبياء كزعم  ديدات الكذاب- بل  هو زاخر بقصص توبات الانبياء  وتصوفهم  كتصوف سليمان الحكيم  وعزوفه عن مباهج الدنيا  زهدا وتقشفا    وتوبة نصوحا طوال مابقي له من حياته  مثلا اعلى فى العزوف  عن الشهوات لم يبلغه من يعتقدون كونه نبيا يوحى اليه.
10- الكتاب ركز على كون الخطيئة والسقوط هى كائن حى ولوود -  تلد نتائج مريرة تلقائيا  نظرت لها البشرية كعقوبة ارضية  للخطيئة كمرحلة مبدئية-عربون -للعقوبة الابدية والكتاب   ليس فى جميع الاحوال مسئؤلا وحده على سؤء تفاسير البشر لهم على إجمالها صحيحها وأبعدها مايكون عن الصواب-
إهتم الكتاب بإبراز عقوبات الله على الخطيئة أرضيا  وأبديأ
 وابرز فى جميع الاحوال نتائج شقية بائسة تعيسة للخطية -  مهما كانت الشخصية التى وقعت فيها
من أهمية واولوية من الانبياء والاولياء  - وابراز عقوبة الخطية  ليس من سمات كتاب  يروج للفساد والخطيءئة كما  يروج أحبار الأكاذيب وكهنه النبي الكذاب    -أفترأءات وتشنيع  واكاذيب عدوانية لتسميم أذهان العامة  للحفاظ على تبعية شعبية  لهم-لمكاسب مالية محضة
-الكتاب دعوة صريحة للتوبة والقداسة والتعفف والامانة والمسالمة  ومهاجمية  فشالى لايجدون أنفسهم  -كفاقدى المشروع والمشروعيه   الا فى تسفيه وتشويه اغيارهم  
أرجوا النشر  بإسم السيد الرب يسوع المسيح​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 يناير 2010)

*تتوالى ردود وحوارت إخوتنا الاحباء من خير أمة أخرجت للناس  على  الموضوع الذى نشرته  -
لتدلل على  القيم  الاخلاقيه التى  تبدو  على الجدار الخارجى الهلامى  لهذه الجيف المتحركة
ردودهم   سؤاء من القراء او من الشركة المقدمة للخدمة كانت عبارة عن مجموعات متتابعة من الفيروسات تصل الى حاسوبي
هذا   هو  كل مالديهم
      ربي  نجهم وخلصهم من الاكاذيب التى  يؤذون بسببها أنفسهم -ويتحولون الى شياطين مرده تؤذى كل ما حولهم​*


----------



## ديكارت (29 يناير 2010)

*شكراً العزيز نيومان على الشرح الوافي*


----------

